# World's deepest bar sink trap



## spamispeople (Feb 21, 2009)




----------



## sierra2000 (Sep 19, 2011)

What am I missing here. That can't be draining.


----------



## mccmech (Jul 6, 2011)

Looks like a T at the bottom left of picture, with the riser on the left being a vent. Certainly not a trap though.


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

they should have put a clean out on the bottom of it 
to occasionally flush it out ..... 

that is some old genova pipe from back in the 70s and it has 
at least a 6 inch drop from elbow to elbow across the whole thing.....

The law of gravity says that basically it will work ...... slowly....

but somehow, someway , it will work and has been 
working for a long time....



maybe there is a tee and a cleanout on the left bottom 
side of the picture,,, cant tell for sure


.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Why are you posting pictures of my work?

It's been working just fine for years...


----------



## plumbdrum (Nov 30, 2013)

It would take 20 years to even siphon or evaporate that "trap"


----------



## Plumber (Jan 18, 2009)

Imagine running a top snake through that. First run and I'd be checking out the basement.


----------



## dhal22 (Jul 30, 2010)

Master Mark is correct, it should work based upon the height difference between the 90's but not anything I would ever do.

If nothing else, kudos to the hack for finding a solution.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Plumber said:


> Imagine running a top snake through that. First run and I'd be checking out the basement.


No Need...

Just hit it a time or 2 or 3 with the Kinetic Water Ram and you'll be good to go til next time...


----------

